
New DigitalOcean Droplet pricing - geerlingguy
https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/
======
geerlingguy
It looks like you can resize droplets using the control panel or API already,
and I'm test resizing one server now. Basically double the RAM for the same
prices, plus a few new 'flexible' instances where you pay $15/month and choose
from more CPU vs. less RAM.

~~~
outcoldman
Not only RAM, but also disk space if you will resize permanently.

